# immigration consultants or self



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

I about to start my process for Immigration Australia and was going through internet one the best consultancy/agent from Bangalore, India who I can trust  to help me with my immigration process to Australia. 

The preferred consultancies from Bangalore (INDIA) are Y-Axis and Abhinav.

After going through the review over internet on Mouthshut.com I was stunned.

Most ppl say they are fraud / cheat / lazy blaa blaa...

I was really worried viewing such reviews over the internet.

How many of you here have gone thru Y-Axis or Abhinav and what are your reviews. 
I spoke to both the consultancies and both provided different views of immigration and were really confusing for me to decide who was correct. The immigration law is one and all must follow the same. Why 2 different perspectives things over same law. 
please suggest me which agent/consultancy is trustworthy or apply own is better...


If I had to apply on my own, from where I should start. 
Whats the 1st step and which I should register etc etc


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

The first step is to check if you qualify or not.

State your age, profession, diploma, experience and English ability and the forum will answer 

Usually, people can apply on their own and save consultancy costs provided that they have AMPLE time to read & research, AND they have no skeletons in the closet.

For complex cases, hiring a consultant is a good option.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

belgarath said:


> The first step is to check if you qualify or not.
> 
> State your age, profession, diploma, experience and English ability and the forum will answer
> 
> ...



What is the 1st step to start immigration. Is it get assessed by acs?


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Is australia immigration a complex thing to go thru


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Did you check the eligibility criteria @ immi.gov.au ?

How many points can you collect in your opinion ?


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

Go to immi website and check your eligibility. that's the first step


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes I get 60 pints.


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

nishantpatil said:


> Yes I get 60 pints.


Go for self help for immi process. lot of advices u will find on forum against agents. I too had paid in full and hired one, but left him out after the very first step.

Yes ACS will be the first step. Skill assessment is what it is called too.
IELTS can continue in parallel as it needs self prepration and sometimes repeated attempts.
having the two results on hand, EOI will be next step. This helps you identify your points. You can then select State sponsorship or independant filing based on your points.
Having Invite on EOI, u will file ur visa. read thru australia immi wesite as suggested by fordy. it states a lot of information clearly. ... can be a lot to digest in a day, so spend a coupla days on it.
also once u decide start collecting ur docs at one place, preferably a folder. and get them colour scanned. u will need these handy all thru the process.
and read thru the forum, very informative and shall have ur answers already.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> What is the 1st step to start immigration. Is it get assessed by acs?


Yes AFTER you have decided which ANZSCO occupation you would like to be assessed under and if you TRULY know that it is a CLOSELY RELATED occupation to what you are doing now.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> Yes AFTER you have decided which ANZSCO occupation you would like to be assessed under and if you TRULY know that it is a CLOSELY RELATED occupation to what you are doing now.


What is the cost of ACS assessment. ???
What type of ACS assessment should i take up for System Eng.???
What is the min year of exp must I have to eligible for ACS assessment. ??? 


is it Skills (general application) $450 ????


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

there is only ONE type of ACS assessment, you submit as much proof of your employment as you can so your total years of work experience will be assessed.

$450 is the ACS applicatin fee!


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> What is the cost of ACS assessment. ???
> What type of ACS assessment should i take up for System Eng.???
> What is the min year of exp must I have to eligible for ACS assessment. ???
> 
> ...


Assessment depends on the nature of work you do. For a network engineer or computer engineer ACS is the assessment body. Visit the ACS website for more information.

GSM assessment is 450 AUD

-Amit


----------



## vijaymahes (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

Personally, I think the choice is purely based on the amount of time you are willing to spend for this process. Even if you go through a consultant, you would be responsible for collecting all your documents and they would only take care of filing the application and help you through out the process by giving you information about the documents needed.

If you decide to go with a consultant, just make sure that you follow up with them in each and every step; even after submitting all the documents .As it is, your application will just be one of the many applications for the consultant whereas for you it's the only application. So, make sure they do their job diligently.

All the very best.

VK


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Do not go through a consultant if (as a member has stated before) if your case is straight forward.

Tell us a bit about yourself in terms of your age, number of years of experience, the kind of experience and the education and I think you will get a good assessment of which category to apply and how to go about it.

Ofcourse, you can go through the AUS immi website - they have much detailed info on how to apply.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

srivasu said:


> Do not go through a consultant if (as a member has stated before) if your case is straight forward.
> 
> Tell us a bit about yourself in terms of your age, number of years of experience, the kind of experience and the education and I think you will get a good assessment of which category to apply and how to go about it.
> 
> Ofcourse, you can go through the AUS immi website - they have much detailed info on how to apply.


Name: Nishant Y Patil
Place: Bangalore
Age:27
Marital status: Married
Edu: Diploma(Electronics and Communication) after 10th. Started Dip in 2002. supposed to finish in 2005 but had one paper left so finished in 2009.
Work: Working in to IT since 2005. Currently I am Technical Consultant(Citrix) working in Kuala Lumpur from last 2 years. Total IT exp 7.5+


----------



## anmic (Oct 6, 2012)

Guys, 
1. I suggest Abhinav's since its a clean process. 
2. If you want more assistance than what a normal consultancy offers like 
a. IELTS preperation
b. Police Clearance
c. Fingerprints/FBI Clearance etc 
d. Notarization
Then I recommend 'Meshram Consultants'. A lot of my friends are now at their last stages[PCC]. Feel free to contact me for more details.

Note that One can try by self provided you invest constant time in researching the process at each stage and considering that even small things can turn out to be a pain in India even when you are ready to shell out money.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

anmic said:


> Guys,
> 1. I suggest Abhinav's since its a clean process.
> 2. If you want more assistance than what a normal consultancy offers like
> a. IELTS preperation
> ...



Hay Buddy,

thanks for replying. 
well I decided to apply all by my own. Yes I truely agree that you need to constantly need to spend time to do a research of each and everything. 
It take a bit of time. But its worth it.


----------



## HelloSam (Feb 23, 2013)

tryingaustralia said:


> Go for self help for immi process. lot of advices u will find on forum against agents. I too had paid in full and hired one, but left him out after the very first step.
> 
> Yes ACS will be the first step. Skill assessment is what it is called too.
> IELTS can continue in parallel as it needs self prepration and sometimes repeated attempts.
> ...


Hi There,

I am very new to this forum and discussed with many Mara agents for processing subclass 189 visa, but after going through this forum my mind got changed and I am motivated to file visa by myself.

I am also going through ACS site for guidelines for applying skill assessment, and it seems to be very useful and self explanatory....

I would also request help from you and other experts in this site to process my visa by myself.

Let me brief about myself:

Age: 30
Education: B.Sc CT and MCA (Distance Education - Bharathiar University)
IT Experience: 8+ yrs

I am able to get 75 points (including partner skills).

I would like to communicate with you on this visa process so if you done mind would you be able to provide me the best way to reach you get quick help.

I would appreciate all your help on this regard.

Thanks


----------



## mallikbr26 (Feb 5, 2015)

nishantpatil said:


> Name: Nishant Y Patil
> Place: Bangalore
> Age:27
> Marital status: Married
> ...


Hi Nishanth,
This is Ravi from Blore
Even I have done Diploma in E&C and I have 6.5 years of experience in IT as a Technical Solutions Consultant in Storage & SAN.
I am 27 years old and a'int married. Could you please let me know if I will be eligible for AUS immigration PR/TR

Your reply is utmost important as I am not getting correct information from any of the consultancies for educational qualification.
****PLEASE REPLY****


----------



## Preeti2015 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Immigration to Australia*

Hi,

I was reading the conversations in this forum, found useful. 

I am a Human Resource professional with 15 years of work experience, I am planning to apply for Immigration to Australia I have a 12 years old Son, moving along with me. 

How easy or difficult is it to do it self or should I go through the consultants?
How much would the whole process cost?
Will this forum offer help in this regard?

Thanks 
Preeti


----------

